# Dumping then restarting



## logo4poop (Apr 2, 2018)

Yesterday I installed FreeBSD on my laptop today when I turned on my computer it said dumping 10%..15%..etc
Then it says dumping successful then the computer restarts. What's wrong?
Edit:
It worked yesterday


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2018)

It is dumping a core(5), this typically happens after a panic(9). Also see savecore(8).


----------



## logo4poop (Apr 3, 2018)

How could I fix it?


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 3, 2018)

What FreeBSD version did you install, and on what hardware? Also; are you sure there's nothing wrong with said hardware?


----------



## logo4poop (Apr 3, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> What FreeBSD version did you install, and on what hardware? Also; are you sure there's nothing wrong with said hardware?


Latest and I have the Acer-Aspire-ES1-512-C1PW


----------



## logo4poop (Apr 3, 2018)

It did work for a day.


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 4, 2018)

"Latest" doesn't tell me much because there are several releases; there's 10.4, 11.1  and the developer snapshots.


----------



## logo4poop (Apr 4, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> "Latest" doesn't tell me much because there are several releases; there's 10.4, 11.1  and the developer snapshots.


FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img is the file I burned.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2018)

You first have to find out _why_ it is dumping its core. Most of the time this happens because of some hardware defect. Especially if the machine was running fine before.  But without knowing any of the details of the crash it's going to be difficult for us to tell you _why_ it crashed and what needs to be done to fix it.


----------



## armix (Apr 4, 2018)

I would run a memory test application at boot.....


----------



## logo4poop (Apr 4, 2018)

How would I do that?


----------



## armix (Apr 4, 2018)

hier you can find some usefull free application:
https://www.lifewire.com/free-memory-test-programs-2626178
or with a linux boot image -> like Arch Linux or Kali Linux -> they offer at boot memory test app


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2018)

sysutils/memtest


----------

